# PETA and the Left Stooping Even Lower!!



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

doctariAFC said:


> Hello all,
> 
> PETA has stooped even lower (if that is possible) by issuing a new propaganda campaign targeting kids, in an attempt to turn them against their parents. The new comic is called "You Daddy Kills Animals!" Although they have continually lied about these tactics, it shows how hypocritical these people truly are.
> 
> ...


doc - nice little slip in your hitting the "Left" in general with the title to your thread. As far as I can tell Minnesota is "Left" and we just passed an amendment to our state's constitution protecting the rights of hunters.

If there is no soap box you should clean up your act. Conservatives will just as well go after your hunting rights - mainly by way of gobbling up real estate - when it suits them.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Hammer said:


> doc - nice little slip in your hitting the "Left" in general with the title to your thread. As far as I can tell Minnesota is "Left" and we just passed an amendment to our state's constitution protecting the rights of hunters.
> 
> If there is no soap box you should clean up your act. Conservatives will just as well go after your hunting rights - mainly by way of gobbling up real estate - when it suits them.


So this guy isn't a dem or this is not anti-hunting legislation, hammer?
Just a small part of the article. Want some more? I founds lots of this stuff, Stopping hunting in wild life refuges(funded and started by hunters) The Mojave desert protection act (hunting was originally to be forbidden--backed by D. fineswine)

The nation's premier sportsmen's advocacy organization has joined forces with dedicated bear hunting groups to launch a coalition to fight a Virginia congressman's attempt to restrict bear hunting. 

In December, Representative Jim Moran (D-VA) announced his intention to introduce a bill to ban the use of bait to hunt for bears on federal public lands. In response to the threat, the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance, Michigan Bear Hunters Association, Wisconsin Bear Hunters Association and the Upper Peninsula Bear Houndsmen created the Bear Hunting Defense Task Force. 


This was finally defeated


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

*Hammer, here's another!*

Senate Bill 1219 sponsored by Joseph Vitale (D-Woodbridge) would give $95,000 to HSUS to study ways to eliminate bear hunting in New Jersey. It sets a dangerous precedent: Animal rights groups can dictate wildlife policy and use tax dollars to pay for it. 

The HSUS opposes hunting, fishing and trapping. It invests its time and money to eradicate hunting and other animal uses. 

Senate Bill 1219 would also prohibit the hunting of black bears for five years and strip wildlife management authority from the New Jersey Division of Fish and Wildlife by mandating that only the governor or the legislature can issue a permit to take a black bear.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

*And another:*

The Constitution of the State of California, Article IV, Section 20, provides for the establishment of the Commission and authorizes it to exert necessary powers relating to the protection and propagation of fish and game. 

Sections 207 and 208 of the Fish and Game Code gives the Commission the authority to prescribe the take of game mammals, furbearing mammals and resident game birds in California. As part of this authority, the Commission may establish the length of hunting seasons, the bag possession limits, and method of take. 

AB 1190, authored by Assembly Member Joe Nation from Marin County, would prohibit dove hunting in California. 

AB 342, authored by Assembly Member Paul Koretz from West Hollywood, would eliminate the use of dogs in hunting mammals. 

Both bills are scheduled to be considered by the Assembly Committee on Water, Parks, and Wildlife Committee on April 8, 2003.

Their party isn't mentioned but would you like to guess? lets see, West Hollywood, Mariin County, If you brush up on CA politics you will understand why they don't bother to print the party.

Care to post a pro hunting bill introduced by the left? Which by definition includes the HSUS and PETA and friends for Animals


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

*Another:*

Anti-hunters have persuaded an Illinois legislator to introduce a bill allowing a private organization to set standards for the euthanasia of wildlife. The legislation would remove or severely limit the power of the state wildlife agency to manage wildlife. 

House Bill 335, sponsored by Rep. Sara Feigenholtz (D-Chicago), is precedent-setting legislation. In no other state does a private association set wildlife rules. The bill’s backers want people to believe that it would only affect nuisance control companies, but that is not so. 

The impact of this bill on the public will be tremendous. It requires that any animal causing damage be turned over to a wildlife rehabilitator or released whenever possible. Instead of controlling nuisance wildlife, this bill guarantees their proliferation. The excessive beaver and raccoon populations that would come as a result of the bill will cause well contamination, water damage and most assuredly an increase in the spread of rabies. 

IF THE "LEFT" ISN'T ANTI HUNTING, WHY ARE ALL THESE BILLS INTRODUCED BY DEMS?


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

There are sportsmen here who consider themselves to be left of center who do not also consider themselves to be anti-hunting. Saying that anti-hunting is the strict purview of the left is disingenuous, in as much as it is to say that all people who voted for Bush are dumb by extension - Bush being about as dumb as a rock. 

**:nono: Debate is good. Bush bashing (or any bashing of specific political leaders, on BOTH sides, unless involved in the topic under debate, and done with some class) shall not be tolerated. Hunting rights and hunting rights attacks is what we are debating here. doctariAFC**

I am sure that with a little digging we could find ways in which the right takes it own shots at hunters rights, especially with regard to conservation - you know, the preservation and management of lands so that others who follow might also have a chance to hunt.

Conservation has never been a strong suit of the right unless it suited the plans of their developer constituents.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

I noticed that one of your articles dealt with bear-baiting. Recently in Minnesota we had the issue come up whether or not to hunt bear with dogs. A bunch of sportsmens groups basically said not a good idea and the measure failed to gain stream.

Now, why was that?

Aren't these guys now anti-hunters?

One might argue that baiting bears is not fair chase.

All by degree and you're more than happy to smear people over what little part of it that you personally believe


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Hammer said:


> I noticed that one of your articles dealt with bear-baiting. Recently in Minnesota we had the issue come up whether or not to hunt bear with dogs. A bunch of sportsmens groups basically said not a good idea and the measure failed to gain stream.
> 
> Now, why was that?
> 
> ...


Trying to stop another hunter's method of hunting is still in the anti hunting class. I stand by my statement that most if not all anti hunting legislation is from the democrats. And there is more proof of that. 


The argument of the right developing property is not even in the same ball park as the dems trying to stop hunting in the wild life refuges which were started and funded by hunters.


----------



## KidKy24 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hammer said:


> There are sportsmen here who consider themselves to be left of center
> 
> is that what u call it?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

> There are sportsmen here who consider themselves to be left of center who do not also consider themselves to be anti-hunting. Saying that anti-hunting is the strict purview of the left is disingenuous, in as much as it is to say that all people who voted for Bush are dumb by extension - Bush being about as dumb as a rock.


Hammer, do you think that Bush is "dumb as a rock"? I Know some pretty smart rocks. At least "they" know when not to speak.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

We all know where PETA is located in the political garden. They are clearly one of those large rocks on the far LEFT. They come from a place in the garden that also sports such rocks as HSUS, ALF, Fund for Animals, and the myriad of local level "affiliates" whose agenda, although sometimes masked by "intentions of helping housepets" are actually actively seeking to destroy the environment through denial of the fact that man is the Ultimate Predator, and his/ her role as such really irks these leftist wackos to no end. After all, for those to support these left-wing extremists, we must swallow their nonsense that man is somehow NOT a part of nature? If you have swallowed this, then we know exactly where you own personal rock is located... right next to PETA's.

Do you, as hunters, believe PETA is acting in the "best interests" of animals and the environment, or do you think they are pandering to emotional nonsense to remove the only activity that is KEEPING the Second Ammendment to the Constitution of the United States of America from being successfully retracted, either through unconstitutional laws, frivolous anti-gun lawsuits, nonsensical gun control laws, etc.? The real agenda of the LEFT is to TAKE AWAY your freedoms to hunt, to fish, to own a firearm, and the list goes on and on. And just look at the shameless way these leftists go about their campaign! We must unite and defeat these leftists. 

Oh, and incidentally, the largest land owner in the United States is who? Whith what political leanings? Three guesses..... Ok, I'll give you a hint. His wife was best known as "Hanoi Jane". Still don't know???? TED TURNER.

He owns well over 2 million acres, primarily out in the west. His own little private enviornmental experiment. Some say its good, others (like me) say its not, and very disengenuous. Although it is true that Mr. Turner is a hunter and Fly Angler.... The only way you can hunt and/ or fish any parts of his properties (all 2 million acres) is if you PAY a very handsome fee. This is what the left wants to do with hunting and fishing. Their vision is that only the wealthy can participate. Like back in merry old England, when you were hanged for "killing the king's deer". The left is buying up more lands and making them inaccessible to hunting and fishing. Do you homework. You will find this to be true.

PETA is well on the left, and will stop at nothing, even traumatizing YOUR CHILDREN and TURNING THEM AGAINST THEIR OWN PARENTS, to push their ridiculous agenda.


----------



## Stonehead (Jun 12, 2005)

I am a member in good standing of PETA that is People Eating Tasty Animals and truely believe that if God didn't want me to eat meat he wouldn't have invented elk, deer, bear. cougar etc. oh and democrats and liberals. Canabalism anyone. Actually on second thought it wouldn't be canabalism to eat dems and libs since they aren't human in any way shape or form.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Hammer, do you think that Bush is "dumb as a rock"? I Know some pretty smart rocks. At least "they" know when not to speak.


CM - the point is that generalizations are ill-advised. I identify more with the Liberal view than Conservative and am also a lifetime hunter and conservationist (doing work for both groups) - what does that make me? Surely you don't really believe that hunting is the complete purview of the Conservative?

With regard to the other maybe "rock" wasn't apt, perhaps 'slug' would have been better - do you know of any smart SLUGS?


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Bush Dumb?*

He graduated from Yale. And got higher scores than Kerry .....Ivy leauge school.....and can fly a jet......so dumb he is not....If you want to question his wisdom that's different.....

** WHat does this have to do with Hunting Rights, or this thread? Please refrain from this sort of thing here. Although tempting to "go there" this has nothing to do with Hunting Rights or Outdoors Legislation... doctariAFC **


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Mil6161 said:


> He graduated from Yale. And got higher scores than Kerry .....Ivy leauge school.....and can fly a jet......so dumb he is not....If you want to question his wisdom that's different.....


Sorry Mil6161, I can't debate that with you here.

Slip on over to www.archerysite.net, the Think Tank, and post a thread.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Hammer said,


> Surely you don't really believe that hunting is the complete purview of the Conservative? With regard to the other maybe "rock" wasn't apt, perhaps 'slug' would have been better - do you know of any smart SLUGS?


Hunting is certainly not limited to the right or the left. If we all agreed with each other, what would we talk about? Besides, two wrongs don't make a "right", but three "rights" make a "left".

Do I know any slugs. Other than myself, maybe two.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

*Hammer....*

Have you heard the saying, "Not all muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are muslim"? I think that also fits for the right/left issue. "Not all dems are anti-hunting, but all anti-hunters are dems."


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Have you heard the saying, "Not all muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are muslim"? I think that also fits for the right/left issue. "Not all dems are anti-hunting, but all anti-hunters are dems."


I don't think that is a true statement. The corporate interest who seeks to gain control of open range for development by their very actions are anti-hunting, and I think the point is an important one as it seems that there is less land to hunt than ever before. And if you're interested in preserving hunting there will come a time when you'll have to take a stand before the WalMarts of the world - or hunting will be available to the few. I think that all conservationists are keeping this balance in mind.

I think that it is a far safer bet to say that not all humans are terrorists but all terrorists are human - I heard of Christian terrorists for instance.

My point is that you don't need to blame the left for everything.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Have you heard the saying, "Not all muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are muslim"? I think that also fits for the right/left issue. "Not all dems are anti-hunting, but all anti-hunters are dems."



great point.

traditional dems-trade unions for example-often socially conservative, often very pro hunting

ethnic minorities-know lots of black guys who hunt and fish-almost all vote dem, they have no use for PETA antics

Indeed, most of the working class ECONOMIC ISSUES (like union wage rates, more taxes on the rich etc) DEMOCRATS are PRO HUNTING (unlike England where hunting is considered a sport for the rich and thus the urban poor want to ban hunting, in this country it tends to be rich urbanites who look down on hunters as unwashed uneducated rabble)


Cultural/Social Issue Liberal Democrats (who often vote against their economic interests in favor of things like Abortion, gay rights, or gun bans) TEND to be anti hunters. THE NOW and NARAL bunch tend to be anti hunting because that is perceived as a MALE and conservative pasttime.

THE PETA clowns tend to know almost nothing about animals-its the culture of the hunters they despise.


----------

